# Logan 820 Power feed instructions



## Charley Davidson (Jun 21, 2012)

I've only used?played with my power feed on my lathe once, last night I started turning a part that needed a fair amount of material removed width & diameter and tried to figure the power feed out to speed up the job & get smoother results, gave up and hand cranked everything.

Anybody care to talk me through using it properly so I don't break anything? 

 Can I engage/disengage/reverse the rotation of the screw while running? (lever on head stock by change gears) 

I know the "Knob" on the apron is for the half nut for making threads and not used for power feed.

What is the function of the 3 place lever on the apron?

What is the function of the 2 place lever on the apron?

What is the function of the little geared wheel that you can engage into the lead screw? (has 4 #s on it)

I've had both feeds working but they seem kinda difficult to engage.

It's time for me to get serious here and start making some money


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 21, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I've only used?played with my power feed on my lathe once, last night I started turning a part that needed a fair amount of material removed width & diameter and tried to figure the power feed out to speed up the job & get smoother results, gave up and hand cranked everything.
> 
> Anybody care to talk me through using it properly so I don't break anything?
> 
> ...



Charley thats all I can say as I don't know how yours is laid out. A picture would be nice.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's some pics from Etards thread

Having computer issues


----------



## jescat (Jun 21, 2012)

Just a complete guess but. 2 pos handle = thread, 3 pos handle is carage or slide depending on which way you push it nutral or threading probably in the middle pos., and the knob engages the selected feed ,3 pos handle, up or down.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok was able to use the power feed tonight on a project but could only get the x axis working & not the cross slide.

The 2 position lever engages & disengages the carriage when using power feed, the lever on the head stock engages the lead screw fwd. rev. & neut. 

Still haven't figured out the cross feed, I had it working one other time(hope I didn't screw it up) when the 3 pos. lever is engaged in either of the non centered position the 2 pos. lever will not work and visa versa.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 22, 2012)

The lever on the right is the half nuts, It won't engage with the other one engaged. The one with the 3 position must be for the longitudinal or cross feed depending where its set.

I really guessing on that one but it seems like the only logical answer. being as how the reverse is on the head stock.

Thats the way my SB is set up.

Paul


----------



## jescat (Jun 22, 2012)

Try setting the 3 pos.lever in either up or down pos, then pull /push knob on apron to make it go, reverse push /pull to make it stop. Just guessing here.

edit : about 7 minuts into the vid, hope this helps :biggrin:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Am_ZyTVlBs&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## stevecmo (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie,

I'm a little late to the party, but did you ever get this figured out?

The three position lever on the apron needs to be in the down position to drive the cross slide - Y axix.  The up position drives the carriage - X axis.  Keep in mind that the cross slide feed rate is much slower than the carriage feed rate, even with all gear box levers set in the same position.  If you still have the chart on the front of the QC gear box it will tell you what these feed rates are.

Steve


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Steve, your not late, I started moving my shop shortly after asking this question & haven't really used my lathe much since then. I did read the feed rate difference on the head stock & see there was a drastic difference in speed of carriage verses speed of cross feed.

Thanks again


----------

